

Getting Closer to Real Time With Hadoop - jhammerb
http://gigaom.com/2009/09/20/getting-closer-to-real-time-with-hadoop/

======
physcab
I've been playing with Hadoop for the past couple months, and recently have
been using it quite extensively. It's an amazing piece of software and I hope
to start contributing to it.

If anyone wants to talk start-up ideas involving large data-processing, my
e-mail is in my profile.

------
samt
Anyone have real world experience to share with HBase or Hypertable? Or
Cassandra, for that matter. None of these projects strike me as "mature"
software but I'd love to learn otherwise.

~~~
jbellis
Yeah, they're all pretty early adopter, although worth it if you're feeling
enough pain from data size and/or volume. A couple recent articles on
Cassandra:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813528>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813919>

(I work for Rackspace on the Cassandra project, and we are in the early stages
of deploying Cassandra internally too.)

------
lucifer
All today I have been obsessing over Map-Reduce on GPUs. Here is a link
([http://graphics.cs.ucdavis.edu/~lefohn/work/dissertation/lef...](http://graphics.cs.ucdavis.edu/~lefohn/work/dissertation/lefohnPhdDissertation_highRes.pdf))
to get things started. Still not sure if Java is a good front end to openCL.
(Would appreciate thoughtful responses.)

~~~
wmf
This article isn't really about map-reduce, but anyway.

 _Map-Reduce on GPUs_

It depends whether your code is suited to GPUs. If you're map-reducing a bunch
of single precision floating point data it may be a good idea.

 _Still not sure if Java is a good front end to OpenCL._

It doesn't matter IMO; you're still writing the code that does the actual work
in OpenCL. Think of it like a different flavor of JNI.

